# Corsair H60 (CWCH60) defekt?



## Guru4GPU (12. September 2015)

Hallo

Mein Kumpel wohnt zur Zeit bei mir, genau so wie sein Pc.
Gestern Vormittag habe ich noch an seiner H60 kurz mal die Lüfterstecker rausgezogen, um ihm zu demonstrieren wie leise der Advanced C1 ist. 
Der Pc war dabei im BIOS und das ganze ging nicht länger als 20-30 Sekunden. Danach hab ich wieder den Lüfter und die Pumpe der H60 eingesteckt und alles war wie vorher.
Abends hat meine Schwester an seinem Pc Sims 4 gespielt als er auf einmal ausging. Wenn man den Pc wieder gestartet hat ging er nach 10-15 Sekunden wieder aus. 
Heute mittag habe ich mal den Kompletten Pc geputzt und neu verkabelt. Habe aber nichts auffälliges bemerkt.
Dann hab ich ihn wieder angeschlossen und bin ins BIOS, dabei hat der Lüfter der H60 dauerhaft mit 100% gedreht. 
Nach 5 Minuten ging der Pc wieder einfach aus und das selbe wieder wie vorher.
Ich habe dann mal auf den Kühlblock der H60  gefasst und der war nur lauwarm, aber am Sockel hab ich mir fast die Finger verbrannt. 
Daraufhin habe ich die H60 ausgebaut und der FX wie die Kupferplatte waren extrem Heiß, also ging der Pc wegen dem Überhitzungsschutz aus.
Habe die Pumpe der H60 dann an mein Define R5 angeschlossen - kein Mucks, gar nichts (sonst hat immer der Ganze Pc vibriert). 
Also ist jetzt die Pumpe der H60 warscheinlich im Eimer. 

Denkt ihr mann kann da noch was machen? 

Die H60 ist glaub mal 2-3 Jahre im Betrieb, vor einem Jahr musste ich sie mal sauber machen, da sie völlig mit Staub und Fusseln verstopft war.
Außerdem musste ich feststellen dass gar keine WLP zwischen Die und Kühlblock war - der schöpfer des Systems hielt es nicht für nötig welche aufzutragen. 

Glaubt ihr die Pumpe ist jetzt zufällig verreckt oder eher weil ich sie abgesteckt hatte? 
Ich persönlich glaube da ist nix mehr zu retten, würde ihm den bq! DR Advanced C1 geben 
Wär aber schade wenn die H606 noch funzen würde ...

Ach ja, sein System:
AMD FX 6100
8GB RAM
GA-970A-UD3
be quiet! SP 500W CM
Thermaltake Overseer RX-I
1500GB HDD
Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS: Das ist das Bett meiner Schwester 
MfG


----------



## Robstar85 (12. September 2015)

Die H60 (generell alle Corsair Hydro Series Kühler) hat 5 Jahre Garantie. 

Und keine WLP? bei meiner H100i war sogar ab Werk schon WLP drauf.


----------



## Guru4GPU (12. September 2015)

Das mit der WLP lag daran dass der Große Bruder Meines Kumpels sich einen anderen Kühler gekauft hat und die H60 gegen den Boxed Kühler ersetzt hat. 
Scheinbar hat er die alte Corsair WLP entfernt und keine neue daraufgemacht ...

Und wegen der Pumpe: Wenn ich sie jetzt an einen 12V 3 Pin Lüfteranschluss klemme dann macht sie Geräusche als ob man eine Aquarium pumpe alle 1s an und aus schaltet.
Wenn ich die Pumpe drehe ist sie entweder ganz aus oder ganz "an".


----------



## drstoecker (12. September 2015)

Schließ die pumpe mal direkt am Netzteil an, alles andere ist nicht zu empfehlen. Das corsair aio's 5 Jahre Garantie haben ist mir neu.


----------



## Zankro (9. Oktober 2015)

Kühlprodukte
Hydro Series™: 5 Jahre Garantie
Air Series™: 2 Jahre Garantie
Alle Lüfterprodukte: 2 Jahre Garantie

warranty


Kommt also auf die Reihe an, die man hat


----------



## Guru4GPU (10. Oktober 2015)

Er hat jetzt einen bq! Advanced C1 als Ersatz, der ist um einiges leiser


----------

